
OLPC XO to Run Windows in 60 Days or Less - toffer
http://blog.laptopmag.com/negroponte-not-seeking-replacement-olpc-xo-to-run-windows-in-60-days-or-less#comment-859
======
martianpenguin
I think that's misleading. It will definitely be a stripped version of
Windows. Maybe some adapted version of CE.

